# All Set !!! Time to hunt,,,



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Went down south and set up a couple turkey blinds yesterday.

Blind # 1










View from this blind:










Blind # 2










View:










And some STUD birds using both locations !!!!










Headed back down Thursday to set camp and start hunting Saturday..8)..

Hopfuly Pic's of dead birds coming soon...;-).....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Blind #1... they roost up in those trees straight across from your blind but sometimes stay up on the hill top. Sometimes drop down South and move East along that wire fence kind of up the hill. If they do, they're gone. Nice spot if all the wheelers don't come charging by.
Blind #2...if they're roosted up in those trees above the spring, they will fly down right in that opening about 30 yards SE of the head gate, you might want to think about covering that opening, not down by the creek cause if you're not set up there someone else will be and they'll get first crack at the birds the second they hit the ground. 
Expect company. Good luck.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope that is on private property...if not, those blinds may be gone by the time you get back there!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey…that's where I was planning on hunting opening morning!


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

Wish I had the property or guts to set up blinds and walk away. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Turkeys are oblivious to blinds. No need to try to hide them.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

AWSOME OPENING !!!!!!

Out of blind # 2, my youngest boy and I pulled a double !!

Called in 3 Toms together, killed the two biggest......

What a thrill, Memory for a LIFETIME !


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations on two fine birds!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Why did you shoot the jakes and not hold out for the toms that you have live pics of?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> Why did you shoot the jakes and not hold out for the toms that you have live pics of?


Cuz when you have a 10 year old that wants to pull a double, YOU SHOOT !

I've already got a house full of turkey mounts horn hunter ...

My wife and older boy will be there hunting in a few days,
they can smoke those two big ones..............


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> Why did you shoot the jakes and not hold out for the toms that you have live pics of?


I nominate this for the "Ignorant post of the year" award. Congrats to big and little Goofy on an awesome double! A little lesson for Horn Hunter......inches can be measured and forgotten. Memories transcend down through generations.------SS


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great job goofy! A double with your boy is an accomplishment!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Impressive. Congrats.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Cuz when you have a 10 year old that wants to pull a double, YOU SHOOT !
> 
> I've already got a house full of turkey mounts horn hunter ...
> 
> ...


It ticks me off when guys kill the little ones&#8230;.let them grow up to be big! If we keep shooting all the little ones there will be no big ones!

Isn't this the battle cry you speak with deer and elk? Ironic...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like it! Congrats!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

wyoming2utah said:


> It ticks me off when guys kill the little ones&#8230;.let them grow up to be big! If we keep shooting all the little ones there will be no big ones!
> 
> Isn't this the battle cry you speak with deer and elk? Ironic...


Usually there are more Jakes than hens where I hunt, BY FAR!! And we still seen 20+ good Toms. Hell, I had my wife pull the trigger on a TROPHY jake Saturday in attempt to get her her first turkey. We had 10 of the stinking buggers come in on us. These turkeys are spreading like a wild fire in some places. A little different than the deer herds that have been plumeting. I think its awesome he "lowered" his standards to shoot a jake and get a double with his kid in order to make the memory!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice, the preparation paid off!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> It ticks me off when guys kill the little ones&#8230;.let them grow up to be big! If we keep shooting all the little ones there will be no big ones!
> 
> Isn't this the battle cry you speak with deer and elk? Ironic...


W2U, I agree!!
Goofy is one of those people who will be the first one to tell you to quit shooting the spikes, 2s, does and cows and give you every reason in the book as to why it's wrong, then turn around and do it himself.

Btw, I never attacked the size of the birds. Just simply asked why he didn't hold out. Seemed a little early in the hunt to be shooting anything. But that's just my opinion. I'd probably have shot the same size bird too, but not if I knew there was better around... And I'm not he trophy hunter goof claims to be.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> AWSOME OPENING !!!!!!
> 
> Out of blind # 2, my youngest boy and I pulled a double !!
> 
> ...


I think that is awesome. Not sure I could smile with the shotgun pointing at my head though.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ya did a good job!!!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on doubling up with your son! Fine memories there to last a lifetime!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Head'in back down, going to spend another 4-5 days look'in/hunt'in ..
Two more tags to fill-------
Hopfuly more pics coming soon.

GREAT COMMENTS TOO, Thankx !!!
( Minus 2 , Hornhuntr & WtoU are a bit sketchy.......)

Oh, Onr more thing, Skinner, That gun thing is a pic illusion.
It's pointing into the air, not at me..:mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Goofy ain't skeered of no shotgun. He's a grizzly old lion hunter you know. Sheesh.------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go goofy! I would have done the same thing. Good luck with the other tags!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice goofy… looking forward to the round 2 results.



.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

AWESOME-AWESOME day today !!!!!

My older boy NAILED one of those best birds this morning ....

With tomarow being the last day,,, We were about out of time!

BUT worth the long haul, A Beautiful bird , His 4th.










And Longgun, Stopped at the Holden exit on the way home and snapped
several photo's, heres one of them. Send me your e-mail, I'll send U all of them.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just counted them up,

The boys an I have killed 12 Toms since 2007..8)..


----------

